# Hand-painted text on stucco building



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

...is what I've been asked to do......


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

and??


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Have fun trying to get those clean, crisp lines for the lettering.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

And..
not sure how I'm going to take this on. The crisp lines are exactly my worry. Might be a super tedious act of filling in the 'empties', being the nooks and crannies. My only savior is that it will be 15' above the entrance and more of a driveby billboard on the front of his building.
Meet the owner today so we'll see what he has in mind.
It's -5 degrees outside!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mod Paint Works said:


> It's -5 degrees outside!



At least you will have time to figure out the best way to do it.:whistling2:


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

so... owner surprised at the cost. surprise!


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Airbrushing the stencil might work out pretty well.


----------

